# John Williams: I'd love to compose a Bond score' | Exclusive 90th birthday interview



## rudi (Nov 16, 2022)

A great interview by Classic FM. 

John Williams talks about some of his most celebrated scores, and how he thinks he contributed (he is very modest) to the genre:


----------



## Pier (Nov 19, 2022)

What a beautiful interview. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## signalpath (Nov 19, 2022)

There are probably some things about John Williams and his work that will surprise you. Did you know that he wrote the music for the pilot episode of _Gilligan’s Island_? The episode didn’t air, however:


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 5, 2022)

Boy that felt much too short. Wonderful interview and what an amazing inspiration he is. And humble.


----------



## Chi (Dec 6, 2022)

signalpath said:


> There are probably some things about John Williams and his work that will surprise you. Did you know that he wrote the music for the pilot episode of _Gilligan’s Island_? The episode didn’t air, however:



He wrote a bunch of stuff for the randomest movies early in his career. Honestly, a lot of it wasn't that good. But we can all agree that he improved lol.


----------

